# Sand Hill Cranes



## Fenderbuilt27 (Nov 18, 2019)

I’ve they taste really good (Ribeye of the Sky). Will there ever be a hunting season for them in Georgia?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2019)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> I’ve they taste really good (Ribeye of the Sky). Will there ever be a hunting season for them in Georgia?



They are that good and it is doubtful.  Is spoke with a fed biologist because we are eat up with them close to me.  He said no due to the reintroduction of the whooping crane.  Only if that crane gets a much high population will you see sandhill open up in Georgia.


----------



## across the river (Nov 18, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> They are that good and it is doubtful.  Is spoke with a state biologist because we are eat up with them close to me.  He said no due to the reintroduction of the whooping crane.  Only if that crane gets a much high population will you see sandhill open up in Georgia.



The Eastern Population (EP) of sandhill cranes and the reintroduced population of whooping cranes take essentially the same migration route from Wisconsin/Canada in that area down to Alabama/Western GA/ Florida, so that reasoning would make sense.   However, it doesn't, because Tennessee, Kentucky, Alabama all now have a sandhill crane seasons hunting the same population of sandhill cranes with the same whooping cranes flying through as well.  The whooping crane reason doesn't hold water.  The more logical reason is that Georgia didn't want to participate in the early experimental seasons because they would have had to do individual training(to not shoot whooping cranes), draw tags, monitor harvest, etc.....  It takes some effort and resources to have one. 
Similarly, Tennessee and Kentucky choose to participate in the "experimental" early wood duck season many years ago, where there was likewise some effort that had to be exerted to do it.   They both still have an early wood duck season, and guess who doesn't.


----------



## lampern (Nov 18, 2019)

Bunch of cranes flew over Atlanta yesterday.

Florida has protected resident  year round sandhill and whooping cranes.

Maybe the Feds are afraid those birds might stray into Ga and get shot


----------



## across the river (Nov 18, 2019)

I have never read anything stating that, so I don't think so. I think Georgia just choose to not participate like they choose not to participate in the early season wood duck hunt.  This was published by the FWS themselves.  The link to the whole thing is at the bottom if you are interested.



Eastern Population of Greater Sandhill Cranes

In 2010, the Mississippi and Atlantic Flyway Councils endorsed a management plan for EP cranes (Ad Hoc Eastern Population Sandhill Crane Committee 2010). One of the plan’s provisions included guidelines for potential harvest of this population when the 3-year average of the fall survey is above 30,000 cranes. Kentucky and Tennessee initiated experimental hunting seasons in 2011 and 2013, respectively; the season in Kentucky became operational in 2015 and that for Tennessee was approved for operational status beginning with this year’s (2017) season. Seasons are allowed between September 1 and January 31 and have a maximum length of 60 days. Actual season dates have been from mid-December to mid- January in Kentucky and late November to late January in Tennessee (Table 13). According the hunt plan, each state is allowed to issue a number of tags to hunters based on each state’s five- year average peak crane abundance. Hunters in both states are required to complete mandatory crane identification training, tag and report harvested birds, and complete a post- season survey. In Kentucky, 267 permits were issued and hunters harvested 50 cranes during the inaugural season in 2011-12 (Table 14). In the 2016-17 season, 336 permits were issued and hunters harvested 171 cranes (Harper 2017). Data provided by the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency indicated that in each of their four seasons 400 permits were issued to
9
STATUS AND HARVESTS OF SANDHILL CRANES: MCP, RMP, LCRVP and EP 2017 • Dubovsky
hunters. During the initial 2013-14 season 350 cranes were harvested, whereas hunters harvested 393 cranes during the 2014-15 season, 161 cranes during the 2015-16 season, and 586 during the 2016-17 season (J. Feddersen, Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency, personal communication) (Table 14).


https://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/...lCrane/StatusandHarvestofSandhillCranes17.pdf


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2019)

across the river said:


> The Eastern Population (EP) of sandhill cranes and the reintroduced population of whooping cranes take essentially the same migration route from Wisconsin/Canada in that area down to Alabama/Western GA/ Florida, so that reasoning would make sense.   However, it doesn't, because Tennessee, Kentucky, Alabama all now have a sandhill crane seasons hunting the same population of sandhill cranes with the same whooping cranes flying through as well.  The whooping crane reason doesn't hold water.  The more logical reason is that Georgia didn't want to participate in the early experimental seasons because they would have had to do individual training(to not shoot whooping cranes), draw tags, monitor harvest, etc.....  It takes some effort and resources to have one.
> Similarly, Tennessee and Kentucky choose to participate in the "experimental" early wood duck season many years ago, where there was likewise some effort that had to be exerted to do it.   They both still have an early wood duck season, and guess who doesn't.



You might be right.  I was repeating what a fed said.


----------



## BBond (Nov 19, 2019)

lampern said:


> Bunch of cranes flew over Atlanta yesterday.
> 
> Florida has protected resident  year round sandhill and whooping cranes.
> 
> Maybe the Feds are afraid those birds might stray into Ga and get shot




Actually the protected Florida birds do stray into Georgia. 

You cannot tell a migrant from a Florida bird.


----------



## across the river (Nov 19, 2019)

BBond said:


> Actually the protected Florida birds do stray into Georgia.
> 
> You cannot tell a migrant from a Florida bird.



The Florida species are only considered endangered by the state of Florida, not the feds. There is no "protection" from the feds other than the migratory bird treaty that the other species of Sandhills, Gadwallls, and mourning doves also fall under.  The only endangered crane the feds recognize is the whooping crane, which migrates through the same area and hangs out with the Sandhills coming down.   The few Florida ones that actually make it to Georgia hang out in the Okefenookee. There is nothing preventing Georgia from having a season other than Georgia.


----------



## BBond (Nov 20, 2019)

across the river said:


> The Florida species are only considered endangered by the state of Florida, not the feds. There is no "protection" from the feds other than the migratory bird treaty that the other species of Sandhills, Gadwallls, and mourning doves also fall under.  The only endangered crane the feds recognize is the whooping crane, which migrates through the same area and hangs out with the Sandhills coming down.   The few Florida ones that actually make it to Georgia hang out in the Okefenookee. There is nothing preventing Georgia from having a season other than Georgia.




Never stated they "protected" by the feds.  The states that allow harvest of Sandhills in the East do not have any confusion of a different subspecies of Sandhill Crane that has protected status by another state such as Georgia shares with Florida with the Florida Sandhill Crane.  So they have thing much easier.  If the Florida birds never strayed into Georgia then there would probably be an good opportunity for discussion.  They have actually have sometimes wandered further north than the Okefenokee and there is no true line to delineate.  As stated they are listed as protected by the state of Florida and thus Georgia also has considered those Florida birds as such.


----------



## across the river (Nov 20, 2019)

BBond said:


> Never stated they "protected" by the feds.  The states that allow harvest of Sandhills in the East do not have any confusion of a different subspecies of Sandhill Crane that has protected status by another state such as Georgia shares with Florida with the Florida Sandhill Crane.  So they have thing much easier.  If the Florida birds never strayed into Georgia then there would probably be an good opportunity for discussion.  They have actually have sometimes wandered further north than the Okefenokee and there is no true line to delineate.  As stated they are listed as protected by the state of Florida and thus Georgia also has considered those Florida birds as such.



Like I stated in another post, that makes no sense because the whooping crane often flies with the Sandhills through Kentucky, Tennessee, and Alabama, all of which have a sandhill season.  They are federally protected, and there are less of them than there are Florida Sandhills.  Most of the migratory Sandhills fly through the Central to Western part of Georgia anyway, so if they are worried about it limit the season to certain counties like other states do.  Don't have a season for Ware, Charlton, and Camden counties, or whatever other counties it is that the 5 Florida sandhill cranes that make it to Georgia go and visit, and have it for counties no where near those in the central part of the state. If Georgia wanted to have a Sandhill Crane season, they would have one.  No one is stopping them but themselves. They choose years ago not to do the experimental wood duck season.  They are choosing to not participate in the sandhill crane season.  I don't have a problem with them just not doing it due it money, resources, whatever, but lets call it like it is and not try to make up some false reasons why the state doesn't do something.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Short season on them up here this coming year,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> They are that good and it is doubtful.  Is spoke with a fed biologist because we are eat up with them close to me.  He said no due to the reintroduction of the whooping crane.  Only if that crane gets a much high population will you see sandhill open up in Georgia.


Several years ago I hunted the east coast of Florida and they were everywhere.


----------



## lampern (Nov 20, 2019)

Its estimated 25,000 sandhill cranes winter in Florida and Cuba in addition to resident birds


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2019)

I see over a 100 of them at a local Baptist Church each year.  Trying to figure a way that harvesting them comes under Freedom of Religion.


----------



## normaldave (Nov 29, 2019)

Had a bunch heading South, riding Thermals over Rome, GA this afternoon. Credit Nicodemus for "learning" me how to recognize them.  
Interesting to see them curving/corkscrewing in flight as they wandered South, looking for the updrafts and cruising along.  

If it hadn't been for that "spring peeper/frog like" call, I would have never seen them.  Amazing to be able to hear them that far up from the ground.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2019)

normaldave said:


> Had a bunch heading South, riding Thermals over Rome, GA this afternoon. Credit Nicodemus for "learning" me how to recognize them.
> Interesting to see them curving/corkscrewing in flight as they wandered South, looking for the updrafts and cruising along.
> 
> If it hadn't been for that "spring peeper/frog like" call, I would have never seen them.  Amazing to be able to hear them that far up from the ground.


Loud on the ground,,,,no mistaking that sound,,,,


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 29, 2019)

I have a few pairs that nest/feed on my place in Fl.
Beautiful birds.
I never thought of eating them, but I've tried many others.
They sure are loud when you disturb them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Lilly001 said:


> I have a few pairs that nest/feed on my place in Fl.
> Beautiful birds.
> I never thought of eating them, but I've tried many others.
> They sure are loud when you disturb them.


You know it's spring here when they fly overhead,,,,making a racket,,,,


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 30, 2019)

Heard a flock of Sandhills while duck hunting at Eufaula 11/27.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 6, 2020)

"Calling" all crane experts...Do these guys fly at night?

Just put the dogs up a few minutes ago, and I'm looking in the tree for what is making that sound, and I remembered seeing/hearing a flock back last Fall.  Floyd County, GA...

I guess the cold front and high winds aloft  are giving them a free ride?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 12, 2020)

Had a big flock come over my house at Jackson Lake yesterday afternoon. Just barely over the tree tops. Probably 75+. That’s the lowest I’ve ever saw them around my area.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 12, 2020)

Fenderbuilt27 said:


> I’ve they taste really good (Ribeye of the Sky). Will there ever be a hunting season for them in Georgia?


You got a shotgun that will reach them??


----------



## mattuga (Feb 12, 2020)

I heard them about 30 minutes ago in South Cobb


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 12, 2020)

Seen a number of groups the last week, including a group that stopped in the pasture next door this evening. Right on time for when I normally see them headed back.


----------



## Fenderbuilt27 (Dec 3, 2022)

I’m going to resurrect this thread again. 

Will we ever get a Sandhill Crane season in Georgia? If nothing else, at least a quota hunt.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Dec 5, 2022)

I doubt it, the only real strong numbers are on the coosa drainage basin, and I dont see the numbers overall being high enough to support hunting them.


----------



## LowerAl (Dec 5, 2022)

No idea or opinion on the season necessarily, but have seen 100+\- on the same property 2 years in a row in central FLorida. Used to see a ton of them on a field in south MS every year. Maybe they come back strong enough for folks to hunt here one day. Be an interesting show for a winged one and a retriever.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Dec 5, 2022)

normaldave said:


> "Calling" all crane experts...Do these guys fly at night?
> 
> Just put the dogs up a few minutes ago, and I'm looking in the tree for what is making that sound, and I remembered seeing/hearing a flock back last Fall.  Floyd County, GA...
> 
> I guess the cold front and high winds aloft  are giving them a free ride?


I've heard them in the middle of the night in my tent at night in middle Georgia.


----------



## killerv (Dec 7, 2022)

nope, I believe there was a recent whooping crane incident not to long ago also.

They do taste good though, we grilled them rare and put it on biscuits...a little sand hill breakfast.


----------



## JWF III (Dec 8, 2022)

LowerAl said:


> No idea or opinion on the season necessarily, but have seen 100+\- on the same property 2 years in a row in central FLorida. Used to see a ton of them on a field in south MS every year. Maybe they come back strong enough for folks to hunt here one day. Be an interesting show for a winged one and a retriever.


 
The retriever will come back as bloodied as a losing MMA fighter. Those beaks are sharp, and they know how to use them.

At least that’s what I’ve been told. A crane hunt has been on my bucket list for a while now.

Wyman


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2022)

As long as the whooping crane population is still on the endangered list, we won't get a hunt here.  I've seen them in one area in the thousands and it sure make my trigger finger itch.  You have to go out to central or western states to shoot them.


----------



## across the river (Dec 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> As long as the whooping crane population is still on the endangered list, we won't get a hunt here.  I've seen them in one area in the thousands and it sure make my trigger finger itch.  You have to go out to central or western states to shoot them.


We have been through this before a couple of years ago on this same thread, and if you go back it has already been explained.  Whooping cranes aren’t preventing Georgia from hunting Sandhill cranes.  Tennessee, Kentucky, and Alabama all have Sandhill crane seasons,  and the same populations of both Sandhill cranes and whooping cranes fly through those states that fly through Georgia.  You don’t have to “go west” to hunt them.  That logic is not correct.  Sandhill cranes are federally protected like any other migratory waterfowl, so the state has to get federal approval for a season. It is also a good bit of work for the state.   There is hunter training( to tell a whooping crane from a Sandhill), a quota system for limited tags, tracking, etc…. that must be done by the state in order to have a season for a highly limited harvest.  Kentucky and Tenn participated in the experimental seasons when they were offered years ago, just as they did the early woodduck season years ago that they still participate in today.  Georgia choose not to.  Similarly, Georgia choose not to participate in the experimental Sandhill season.  Alabama didn’t participate originally, but lobbied the fed to allow a season there, and after implementing the same type program, has a season in North Alabama for a quota limit of Sandhills.  Georgia doesn’t have a season because it doesn’t want to have a season.  That is fine, and I understand the money and effort isn’t worth the few hundred bird quota they would probably get anyway if they had it.  But it has zero to do with whooping cranes, because the same whooping cranes fly through other southeastern states that have a Sandhill season.  If people really want to hunt Sandhill cranes, they need to petition the state to loony for a season like Alabama did. 









						Alabama sandhill crane hunting: Why now? How does it taste?
					

“They call them the ribeye of the sky,” says Logan Hammer, a hunter from Albertville. “Grilling would definitely get you the best flavors out of a bird like that because they actually have red meat rather than white meat.”




					www.al.com


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2022)

across the river said:


> We have been through this before a couple of years ago on this same thread, and if you go back it has already been explained.  Whooping cranes aren’t preventing Georgia from hunting Sandhill cranes.  Tennessee, Kentucky, and Alabama all have Sandhill crane seasons,  and the same populations of both Sandhill cranes and whooping cranes fly through those states that fly through Georgia.  You don’t have to “go west” to hunt them.  That logic is not correct.  Sandhill cranes are federally protected like any other migratory waterfowl, so the state has to get federal approval for a season. It is also a good bit of work for the state.   There is hunter training( to tell a whooping crane from a Sandhill), a quota system for limited tags, tracking, etc…. that must be done by the state in order to have a season for a highly limited harvest.  Kentucky and Tenn participated in the experimental seasons when they were offered years ago, just as they did the early woodduck season years ago that they still participate in today.  Georgia choose not to.  Similarly, Georgia choose not to participate in the experimental Sandhill season.  Alabama didn’t participate originally, but lobbied the fed to allow a season there, and after implementing the same type program, has a season in North Alabama for a quota limit of Sandhills.  Georgia doesn’t have a season because it doesn’t want to have a season.  That is fine, and I understand the money and effort isn’t worth the few hundred bird quota they would probably get anyway if they had it.  But it has zero to do with whooping cranes, because the same whooping cranes fly through other southeastern states that have a Sandhill season.  If people really want to hunt Sandhill cranes, they need to petition the state to loony for a season like Alabama did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I asked a member of the DNR board, he told me it was due to the whooping cranes.  A fed game warden told me the same thing.  The fact that it might be related to laziness of gov't employees doesn't surprise me.

I do know that a hunter accidently (he said) shot a whooping crane.  Realized it had a tracking collar, took the bird and moved it several miles away and then got visited by a fed game warden who showed him where they tracked it to his farm and then a straight line road track away from his farm.  It was a good thing he understood his right to remain silent, so nothing came of it.


----------



## Raybo1 (Dec 13, 2022)

They showed up at my place in Randolph county 3 weeks ago. Normally see about 50-75 every year. Only 10 pairs so far. They are early this year


----------



## bullgator (Dec 13, 2022)

If anyone wants to try eating one, or ten, please come to my place. Those things are a pain in the butt. They run my cat off the birdbath he likes to drink from, run the deer off the corn I put out, crap in the driveway, and make an awful racket. These are year round pests that can be taken with a sharp knife if you’re quick enough.


----------



## B. White (Dec 13, 2022)

bullgator said:


> If anyone wants to try eating one, or ten, please come to my place. Those things are a pain in the butt. They run my cat off the birdbath he likes to drink from, run the deer off the corn I put out, crap in the driveway, and make an awful racket. These are year round pests that can be taken with a sharp knife if you’re quick enough.



They moved in on me yesterday






						Big Birds
					

Trying to take me over making all kinds of awful racket.  I thought this was all of them, but then drove around a field and walked towards a ladder stand and they was all over the hill marching side by side toward me.  Then I remembered, I over seeded with some wheat Friday night before the...



					forum.gon.com
				




Showed back up around 10 this morning and just now left.  Looked like at least 40-50 in a field when I looked out there around 1:00.  I didn't have a reason try to get close, but they had no fear and were moving towards me when I was on foot and they were coming over the hill in the field.


----------



## oochee hunter (Dec 13, 2022)

I heard them last week in Laurens co.


----------



## antharper (Dec 13, 2022)

I seen these in Troup a couple days ago and remembered reading this thread . Pulled out my phone and got a few pictures . Not sure which species this is . Do they both make noises ?


----------



## across the river (Dec 13, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> When I asked a member of the DNR board, he told me it was due to the whooping cranes.  A fed game warden told me the same thing.  The fact that it might be related to laziness of gov't employees doesn't surprise me.
> 
> I do know that a hunter accidently (he said) shot a whooping crane.  Realized it had a tracking collar, took the bird and moved it several miles away and then got visited by a fed game warden who showed him where they tracked it to his farm and then a straight line road track away from his farm.  It was a good thing he understood his right to remain silent, so nothing came of it.


 The DNR can say what they want, but other states do it, and the same birds are flying through those states.  Here is an excerpt from the TN website. 

SANDHILL CRANE HUNTING​
*Sandhill Crane Identification Test: All sandhill crane hunters must pass an internet-based crane identification test each year before hunting. All tags issued are invalid until the “Sandhill Crane Test” validation code is written on the tag. The purpose of this test is to improve a hunter’s awareness and ability to distinguish between sandhill cranes and other protected species which may be encountered while hunting. The test is available at twra.state.tn.us/SandhillCraneTest.*

Again, I have no issue with the state choosing not to do it.  There is some work and cost involved for the state for a limited number of people to get to hunt in a select portion of the state.  But it is the same deal as the early wood duck system.  Georgia had the opportunity, and choose not to participate in the experimental season. Kentucky and Tennessee chose to and still have the season today.  Not coincidently, they also have Sandhill crane seasons.   As far as whooping cranes getting shot, rednecks shoot them in states where there isn't even a season, Georgia included, and often not even with a shotgun.   









						Whooping Cranes found dead in Kentucky; at least 12 eastern birds have now been shot
					

The senseless killing of endangered Whooping Cranes continues. This morning, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service announced that two adult Whooping Cranes had been shot … Read More "Whooping Cranes found dead in Kentucky; at least 12 eastern birds have now been shot"



					www.birdwatchingdaily.com
				




Georgia won't get a sandhill crane season, because Georgia doesn't want to do the work to have a sandhill crane season.  Thats fine, but it has nothing to do with the whooping crane, other than that is where some of the work involved comes from.


----------



## across the river (Dec 14, 2022)

antharper said:


> I seen these in Troup a couple days ago and remembered reading this thread . Pulled out my phone and got a few pictures . Not sure which species this is . Do they both make noises ?View attachment 1196001View attachment 1196002


Whooping cranes fly on small groups and often there are only two together. Sand hill cranes typically fly in large groups like that. If you happen to see a couple of whooping cranes with a flock of Sandhills, you can easily tell because the whooping crane is a lot bigger and it’s white compared to the grey Sandhills.  It is easy to tell the difference if they are together.  Whooping cranes have black on the wing that end tends down from the end like a snow goose, so you can see that black very distinctively.  A sand hill can have some black tips, but isn’t near as distinct against the gray wings and doesn’t extend that far down the primaries.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 14, 2022)

40 years ago there wasn’t one Sandhill crane in Alabama. Refugees were made to attract migratory waterfowl. I witnessed the cranes pushing Canadian geese out of them not one month ago. 

Disclaimer. Those posted above are to high to shoot at. Just walk up to them and blast them with some 6’s. Would love to know what they taste like.


----------



## across the river (Dec 15, 2022)

Lukikus2 said:


> 40 years ago there wasn’t one Sandhill crane in Alabama. Refugees were made to attract migratory waterfowl. I witnessed the cranes pushing Canadian geese out of them not one month ago.
> 
> Disclaimer. Those posted above are to high to shoot at. Just walk up to them and blast them with some 6’s. Would love to know what they taste like.


They taste awesome.  Right up there with a speckled belly goose at the top of the table fare list in terms of waterfowl  IMO.  The population really grew over the early 2000s, and they started allowing hunting for the eastern portion   once the pop hit a certain level.  I knew there was an article I had seen that had the info in the seasons and what had to be done by the state and so on to actually have a season, and I finally found it, or at least a similar one.  Scroll
Down to page 11 if  you are interested in what Georgia would have to do to have one. 



			https://www.fws.gov/sites/default/files/documents/StatusandHarvestofSandhillCranes21.pdf


----------

